# Burs



## TreeTopKid (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got a reasonable sized Oak to take down not sure what it is there not too much branch wood left and the leaves have fallen off. It may actually be Bur Oak or Texas Red Oak. If any one local enough wants the Burs, or the whole stem it's yours. I've taken pictures, and will upload them at the weekend. Nice sized burs too.

There's no immediate panic but I expect it will be coming down in the next couple of months.

No fighting over it now!


----------

